# public transport at it's best ;)



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

here


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Just copied the link around the office....

Letter to Ken Livingstone

Dear Ken,

I would like to apply as an official person stuffer on your underground system........


Unbelievable.....very funny


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

if that was filmed in black and white, about 60 years ago, the officials would have been arrested for war crimes, :wink:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: , remind me not to catch a train in Japan, wonder what their buses are like :wink: :wink: 

Anne


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

I want to see the other side, where they are all falling out onto the tracks.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 

I liked one of the comments underneath the clip ’Just as they are all in, a man at the back of the train realises he’s on the wrong train” :lol: 

I want that job, but I would want one of those cattle prods that give a shock, that would get them moving  

MHS…Rob


----------

